# What do you make of this?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

> We are a new Manchester based company specialising in care of the homeless. By donating your unwanted Cats, Dogs, Hamsters and even Koi carp, you can help provide meals for some of the city's most unfortunate.


I just don't get it...but I think it makes me cross!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I just don't get it...but I think it makes me cross!!


hmmm, I have an idea what they will do with the un-wanted pets and I am fuming if I'm honest


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds weird, & possibly illegal


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Shall I email them to find out more?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Which company? And where did you see it advertised? Am intrigued (and angry!)


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've just emailed - will let you know if I get a response. If not i may ring the nomber on Monday.

Can't be what I think - can it?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I've just emailed - will let you know if I get a response. If not i may ring the nomber on Monday.
> 
> Can't be what I think - can it?


Ditto, I hope its nothing sinister


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> hmmm, I have an idea what they will do with the un-wanted pets and I am fuming if I'm honest


My thoughts exactly! Why use unwanted pets? I don't think it is real!



simplysardonic said:


> Sounds weird, & possibly illegal


Yeah I agree!!!!!!!!!!



simplysardonic said:


> Shall I email them to find out more?


Yeah let us know! If you want to know the advertising site then PM me!



CAstbury said:


> Which company? And where did you see it advertised? Am intrigued (and angry!)


Am impressed you found it hun!! Then again i spend all my time on said site


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Am impressed you found it hun!! Then again i spend all my time on said site


I googled the advert - found it straight away 

I really hope it is a wind up.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Surely it must be a wind up-how sick!
Let us know if you get an answer to your E mail
maureen


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm hoping its not as it seems  
Interested to see if you get a reply!

*Heidi*


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very odd. Will be interested to see what they reply.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

surely its a wind up?


----------

